# Переворачивающаяся платформа (inversion table)



## ivann (27 Авг 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inversion_therapy

У кого нибудь есть реальный опыт лечения с inversion table?
Много коментариев на интернете о его чудесных свойствах
однако создается впечатление что это обширная рекламная компания.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Авг 2011)

Абсолютно верно - чистой воды реклама!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Авг 2011)

Вау какая "жираня хрень". Жаль, что не предусмотрен полный оборот на все 180, был бы идеальный способ проверки содержимого желудка.


----------



## Роман Олегович (30 Авг 2011)

ivann написал(а):


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inversion_therapy
> 
> У кого нибудь есть реальный опыт лечения с inversion table?
> Много коментариев на интернете о его чудесных свойствах
> однако создается впечатление что это обширная рекламная компания.



В итоге: глупо спускаешь, спускаешь просто в холостую свою «скромную» денежку на «чудо качалку» и получаешь этакую «маленькую» дырочку в кармане))), тем самым материально ограничиваешь себя в лечении, в нормальном лечении, представьте себе, у нормального, квалифицированного специалиста)))
Четыре года с травмой, имеется скромненький опыт в разных «качелях - качалках»)))
«Качался – качался» и еще больше «докачался»))) Усвоил для себя следующее: нужно для старта найти толкового доктора, обследоваться по всем правилам, а тот специалист в свою очередь подскажет, как Вам улучшить Ваше качество жизни, и на чем Вам целесообразнее будет, пардон, качаться)))
Для меня лично, на каждый день, помимо всего прочего лечения, доктором подобрано ЛФК без пресловутой «качели-качалки».))) Не жалуюсь))) Есть достойные успехи…)))


----------



## Николай Фокин (28 Сен 2011)

Не согласен с таким однозначным негативным мнением.
Во-первых ежу понятно, что серьезные проблемы не исправить простым вытяжением позвоночника.

Но когда я приобретал тренажер мне напрямую сказали, что это не панацея, а хорошее дополнение к общей программе оздоровления позвоночника и объяснили, что так или иначе необходимо сходить к остеопату или мануальному терапевту. Так что чудес никто не обещал.
Инверсионный тренажер не заменит ЛФК, доктора или правильного питания, которое необходимо для регенерации костно-хрящевой ткани, но он может значительно ускорить восстановление позвоночника.

У меня, в частности, грыжа и могу сказать что тренажер хорошо помогает.

Бывает что после длительной поездки за рулем поясницу сильно ломит, а так повисел минут 5 и все проходит.
Так что прежде чем рубить с плеча и поливать грязью всё и вся без разбора, советую предварительно более тщательно вникать в суть вопроса.


----------



## stanislavsky (15 Окт 2011)

штучка интересная, хотел бы попробовать, только опасение насчет вниз головой_ а если сосуды мозга лопнут?  А вообще на ютубе тренажеры для позвоночника активно демонстрируются, и видно какой чего умеет.


----------



## Udivit (23 Окт 2011)

Вообще-то от висения вниз головой сосуды мозга только укрепляются. Только без фанатизма нужно заниматься, для начала по несколько минут в день. Пару минут в день в положении ноги вверху, а голова внизу, пойдут только на пользу всему организму.

Опыт лечения есть на отечественном аналоге inversion table, на качелях Яловицина.
Удачный опыт лечения грыжи Шморля, именно за счет растяжения позвоночника и укрепления мышц спины. Питание, правда, тоже пришлось корректировать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Окт 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Удачный опыт лечения грыжи Шморля,



На контрольных снимках произошло устранение грыж Шморля?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2011)

А как связали исчезновение грыж и висение на качелях, пациент наверняка и спал на матрасе, значит и с ним можно связать, и пил водку (надеюсь редко) и с ней можно связать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Окт 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как связали исчезновение грыж и висение на качелях, пациент наверняка и спал на матрасе, значит и с ним можно связать, и пил водку (надеюсь редко) и с ней можно связать?


Водка радикально перспективнее в этом случае


----------



## Udivit (25 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> На контрольных снимках произошло устранение грыж Шморля?


Уменьшение произошло. Полного исчезновения пока не добился, но буду заниматься и дальше. Мне врач посоветовал занятия по растяжению позвоночника, плавание и гимнастику. Так как плаваю я редко, и упражнения не всегда выполняю, а тренажером пользуюсь ежедневно, то улучшение состояния моего позвоночника на прямую связываю с тренажером.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Водка радикально перспективнее в этом случае


Веселые Вы люди врачи! Позавидовать можно вашей жизнерадостности!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2011)

А что вы называете грыжами Шморля?
И как вы думаете, почему весь мир не лечит грыжу висением вниз головой? Может, они глупые?


----------



## Udivit (25 Окт 2011)

Грыжа Шморля это не моё название, а диагноз врача. Знаю, что Вы сами прекрасно понимаете что означает такой диагноз.
Висение вниз головой, это не медот лечения грыж, и я о таком методе лечения грыж не писал. О укреплении сосудов мозга сказал.
Тренажеры для позвоночника во всём мире используют. Вы считаете их только глупцы используют? Или глупцы их производят?  Думаю, что ни первые , ни вторые таковыми не являются. А зная свой скромный опыт, могу с уверенностью сказать, что польза для моего позвоночника от упражнений на тренажёре произошла.
Некоторые врачи считают лечение грыжи Шморля делом не нужным, не болит же.... На мой, не врачебный взгляд, позвоночником надо заниматься даже для профилактики, а уж при малейших отклонениях уделить своему позвоночнику своевременное повышеное внимание, и не доводить до осложнений.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Окт 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Уменьшение произошло.


Уточните, произошло улучшение самочувствия, или присутствуют изменение на пленке?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Грыжа Шморля это не моё название, а диагноз врача. Знаю, что Вы сами прекрасно понимаете что означает такой диагноз.
> Висение вниз головой, это не метод лечения грыж, и я о таком методе лечения грыж не писал. О укреплении сосудов мозга сказал.
> Тренажеры для позвоночника во всём мире используют. Вы считаете их только глупцы используют? Или глупцы их производят? Думаю, что ни первые , ни вторые таковыми не являются. А зная свой скромный опыт, могу с уверенностью сказать, что польза для моего позвоночника от упражнений на тренажёре произошла.
> Некоторые врачи считают лечение грыжи Шморля делом не нужным, не болит же.... На мой, не врачебный взгляд, позвоночником надо заниматься даже для профилактики, а уж при малейших отклонениях уделить своему позвоночнику своевременное повышенное внимание, и не доводить до осложнений.


Вот все и встает на свои места.
Грыжа Шморля неподходящее название в данном случае, (но надо смотреть снимки).
Шморль, когда описал грыжи диска, тогда все грыжи называли его именем, но тогда определяли их только на патологоанатомическом столе и на одну из форм на рентгене.
Вот эта форма и закрепилась за его именем в медицине. Эта форма безболевая, но ускоряющая приход спондилоартроза.
Поэтому вы абсолютно правы в том, что надо заниматься профилактикой проблемы, в этой профилактике есть место и тракции (вытяжению) к которой относятся и эти качели. Методика простая, и в этой простоте есть и своя польза и своя опасность.
Но профилактика, это не борьба с грыжей Шморля, о чем вы пишите, а борьба с болью в спине, к которой сама грыжа не имеет отношения, поэтому и просим показать снимки до и после, потому как написанное вами, считай революция в медицине.

Как всегда вся проблема в терминах. Врач не так сказал, пациент не так понял, но главное - что надо заниматься здоровьем  - Вы для себя определили, и за этим будущее.
Кстати, укрепление сосудов головы от висения вниз головой недоказано, наоборот, при наличии аневризм это может быть и провокацией проблемы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2011)

Вот  как выглядт грыжа Шморля


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Июл 2013)

С полгода назад приобрел себе вот подобную штуку:
http://www.sportbeauty.ru/index.php?l=ru&com=com/catalog&id=8621 
На мой взгляд полезнейшее изобретение для профилаткики проблем с позвоночником и сосудами. Например, повышенное давление снимаю за 15 минут и без всяких таблеток! В отличие от других тренажеров, большей частью уже покрытых пылью, данный стол пользуется бешенной популярностью в семье до сих пор. Ребенок вообще приспособился смотреть телек раскачиваясь на ней. Один недостаток - занимет довольно много места.


----------



## Lari (17 Июл 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> С полгода назад приобрел себе вот подобную штуку:
> http://www.sportbeauty.ru/index.php?l=ru&com=com/catalog&id=8621
> На мой взгляд полезнейшее изобретение для профилаткики проблем с позвоночником и сосудами. Например, повышенное давление снимаю за 15 минут и без всяких таблеток! В отличие от других тренажеров, большей частью уже покрытых пылью, данный стол пользуется бешенной популярностью в семье до сих пор. Ребенок вообще приспособился смотреть телек раскачиваясь на ней. Один недостаток - занимет довольно много места.


 
_Леонид Михайлович. Поделитесь, пожалуйста,- как снять повышенное давление -очень актуально для нашей семьи... ?_


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Июл 2013)

Это очень древний способ - стойка на голове в чечение 30 - 45 сек. Давление снижается через 15 минут. Это касается только эссенциальной гипертонии и действует только в достаточно свежих случаях. Если у вас ГБ давно, то инверсионный стол просто находка, поскольку позволяет переходить в опрокинутое положение очень постепенно и дозированно. Ориентируйтесь на ощущения, не должно быть головокружения и ощущения болезненного распирания в голове. В любом случае обязателен контроль АД до и после, прием препаратов (особенно первое время). Достаточно 2 подходов в течение дня с перерывами не менее 30 минут между подходами. Всегда выполняйте эти упражнения только во 2-ю половину дня.


----------



## Lari (17 Июл 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Это очень древний способ - стойка на голове в чечение 30 - 45 сек. Давление снижается через 15 минут. Это касается только эссенциальной гипертонии и действует только в достаточно свежих случаях. Если у вас ГБ давно, то инверсионный стол просто находка, поскольку позволяет переходить в опрокинутое положение очень постепенно и дозированно. Ориентируйтесь на ощущения, не должно быть головокружения и ощущения болезненного распирания в голове. В любом случае обязателен контроль АД до и после, прием препаратов (особенно первое время). Достаточно 2 подходов в течение дня с перерывами не менее 30 минут между подходами. Всегда выполняйте эти упражнения только во 2-ю половину дня.


 
_ ГБ- нет._ _Тогда смело можем начать по одному разу в день?_


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Июл 2013)

Да. А по растяжке поясницы можно сделать и несколько подходов.


----------



## Lari (17 Июл 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Да. А по растяжке поясницы можно сделать и несколько подходов.


 _Здорово бы в офисе иметь такой стол , особенно после обеда : и полежать и растянуть какую- нибудь часть тела... _


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (18 Июл 2013)

Lari написал(а):


> _Здорово бы в офисе иметь такой стол , особенно после обеда : и полежать и растянуть какую- нибудь часть тела... _


Золотые слова. У меня на предприятии мы их купили 4 штуки. В обед на них очередь. Дело-то копеешное.


----------



## Traktorist (18 Авг 2013)

А где бы подробно почитать про методику занятий на этом тренажере?

Мне нужно уменьшить проблемы с моим позвоночником. В настоящее время моя проблема - это приобретенный кифоз.
Насколько долго можно проводить один сеанс? и сколько в день можно позволить себе таких сеансов?
Если эффект зависит от количества проведенного времени на тренажере, то готов хоть пол-дня на нем провести.


----------



## Traktorist (18 Авг 2013)

Еще также хотелось бы узнать кто производит данный тренажер. и насколько надежен он?
уж слишком цена низкая.

Аналогичный Кеттлер стоит более чем в три раза дороже.
Но Кеттлеру я доверяю, т. к. у меня есть их один тренажер, точнее даже два, один из них - велотренажер. Сварные швы в их продукции сделаны просто идеально, сама конструкция внушает доверие своей основательностью.

Но есть у меня также доска для пресса китайского производства ноу-нейм. Сварные швы на ней весьма неаккуратные, лакокрасочное покрытие некачественное и мягкие цилиндры (для закрепления ноги, вроде жесткого поролона ) не такие удобные как у Кеттлера. Но хоть вес самой стальной конструкции немалый, так что на хлипкую вещь не похоже, хотя непонятно какого качества внутри сами сварные швы.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (22 Авг 2013)

Traktorist написал(а):


> Еще также хотелось бы узнать кто производит данный тренажер. и насколько надежен он?
> уж слишком цена низкая.
> 
> Аналогичный Кеттлер стоит более чем в три раза дороже.
> ...


 
Диск с методикой был в комплекте, но она на мой взгляд слишком жесткая. Методика оченьростая: перевернулся, повисел от 5 до 45 сек (по ощущениям дискомфорта), вернулся назад. 
Цена товара определяется известностью и жадностью фирмы. Тренажер настолько простой, что ломаться там нечему. За него и 5 тр много. Но тут уж дело вкуса, и толщины вашего кошелька. Нравится Кетлер,  берите Кетлер. Я взял безымянного китайца и доволен.


----------



## Traktorist (23 Авг 2013)

Купил не очень дорогой тренажер за 6900 р. С жесткой спинкой.
выглядит вот так: http://prntscr.com/1mwvqp 
(прикрепил вложение).

Сделан достаточно качественно. Конструкция, действительно, крайне простая. Главное - чтобы сварные швы были надежные.
В изделии есть фиксатор, который регулируем максимальный угол наклона: 20, 40, 60 градусов.

20 - это для меня совершенно несерьезно, только если отдохнуть в таком положении захочется, то тогда сгодится.
40 - самый оптимальный угол. Кровь к голове приливает не очень сильно, могу висеть несколько минут подряд не испытывая дискомфорта.
60 - при таком угле уже очень хорошо чувствуется прилив крови к голове. Но несколько минут вполне могу повисеть. проблема только в том, что начинают болеть ноги в той области, где они упираются в зажим/упор для ног. Проанализировав другие конструкции на видео (ютюб) пришел к выводу, что у меня не самая удачная конструкция упоров для ног. Есть более грамотно (с учетом строения ноги) сделанные упоры, в которых нажим распределяется равномерно на голень, а не в одну точку.

90 -не пробовал из-за того, что думаю будет сильное и болезненное давление прижимов на голень. не хотелось бы потом из-за болей в ногах пропускать "тренировку".

Несколько уменьшил боль в ногах путем увеличения диаметра "поролоновых" роликов.

эффект растяжения чувствуется практически сразу, от поясничного до шейного отдела.

Поскольку слишком долго вниз головой висеть сложно, то я чередую такие подходу к тренажеру с висами на турнике. Руки работают - ноги и голова отдыхают, а потом наоборот. Мне думается, что такой подход будет наиболее эффективным.

Первые два дня висел минут по 30...60 в совокупности за день. С головой все в порядке, с давлением тоже.
Хотелось бы комфортного захвата ног как в горнолыжных ботинках, ведь при сложном скоростном спуске нагрузка на ноги там приходится гораздо серьезнее чем на этом тренажере, но там она равномерная.


----------



## Владимир З. (1 Сен 2013)

Аппарат вполне рабочий, пробовал несколько лет назад. Ноги прямые и не все вниз головой могут -это его минусы. Интересно, китайцы первыми стали его производить в широкую продажу, или деревяный Яловитцын?


----------



## Traktorist (1 Сен 2013)

Вот здесь, на мой взгляд и мои ощущения, гораздо более комфортное крепление для ног за счет того, что ноги слегка согнуты.  На сгибе ноги практически безболезненно можно зафиксироваться, и довольно надежно. Фиксация стоп - это уже для полной надежности.

Хорошо бы если  все тренажеры имели такой вариант фиксации ног.


----------



## e5e6 (18 Дек 2013)

Добрый день, коллеги.

Из прочтенного можно однозначно сделать единственный вывод:
при давлении и для релаксации инверсионная кровать - штука подходящая. 
*Леонид Михайлович! *
Вопрос в первую очередь к вам, равно как и другим опытным пользователям кровати а также людям в белых халатах.

1. Можно ли рекомендовать такую кровать подходящей для профилактики, скажем, протрузий в нижнем отделе позвоночника?
2. Можно ли, если в наличии помимо протрузий (их несколько) еще и спондилоартроз?
Диагноз поставлен 7 лет назад (снимки, понятно, неактуальны), до этого около 10 лет занимался в атлетическом зале, боли возникают на второй день после поднятия тяжестей?

Безусловно, каждый конкретный случай лучше рассматривать с использованием снимков, однако...
Вопрос в общем и целом:
Кровать и проблемы спины: скорее "да" или скорее "нет"?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (18 Дек 2013)

e5e6 написал(а):


> 1. Можно ли рекомендовать такую кровать подходящей для профилактики, скажем, протрузий в нижнем отделе позвоночника?


Да.


e5e6 написал(а):


> 2. Можно ли, если в наличии помимо протрузий (их несколько) еще и спондилоартроз?


Да, с ограничениями. Критерий - дискомфорт и боли.


----------



## e5e6 (18 Дек 2013)

Спасибо за лаконичный и четкий ответ.
Дискомфорт и легкие боли становятся постоянными спутниками. Не хочется думать о регрессе в 37.
Особенно в разрезе предстоящего в августе похода в Саяны (занимаюсь экстремальным водным туризмом).
Именно поэтому решил заняться спиной уже зимой.

Помимо инверсионной кровати - несмотря на неоднозначные, размытые отзывы - планирую заказать растягивающий пояс Доктор Диск. Товарищ пользуется не первый год. Занимается парапланом (компрессионные нагрузки) и регулярно таскает грузы на верхние этажи зданий. Очень хвалит. Надевает перед загрузкой спины.
По результатам отпишусь.

Но прежде - МРТ и поход к специалисту. Такой план.


----------



## ivanak (11 Фев 2016)

Ув. специалисты. Один доктор писал, что при грыжах диска противопоказано линейное вытяжение. То есть такое, как на этом инверсионном столе? А нелинейное что будет, с учетом лордоза, например в виде подпорки для него?


----------

